# Can anyone tell me what variety



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Can you tell me what variety and if white is satin and what is your favorite one

All the black ones have tiny bit of white undeneath
white is pure white
the tan colored is pure tan
































































please no rude comments


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

do you have any bigger and close pic?
from what i can make out id say blacks, black pieds and a pink eye white, i cant see the bellys so cant comment of tan or fox or not.

I like the last baby the most.


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Tried to get better pic but they no keep still any ideas on adults


----------



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

for the adults id say ressive yellow pied, resseve yellow self (if no whate markings at all) and black self (if he has no white markings as all or tan belly)

Ok seeing th enew biger pics, the ones whit white splodges on the bellies are also pieds. if they have tan (cant tell fomr the quality of the pic) they will be black tan pieds.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Aw, one has a "heart" shape on its belly.

Keep an eye on the one pictured sitting on your hand...it's looking a little bit runty (could just be the camera quality)


----------

